# New ECO owner, needs spare help



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at the GM Spare Tire link in my sig. Print out and take my starting post into your dealership's parts department. Get them to give you a discount, especially since you bought your car from them.


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

Get a used tire and wheel from a local tire dealer, grab a jack and wrench from the local junkyard, and buy a husky liner for the trunk. Easy as pie. 

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Almost 2 years and 54000km of daily use and haven't had the need for a spare (knock on wood!). Save your money and the hassle. That is what roadside assistance is for.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

In a few weeks I am going to be driving the Cruze from Wisconsin to Texas(and back) straight through, its anywhere from 17-24hr drive(one way) depending on the weather & roads taken. There is no way I would be caught out on the road(especially at night) relying on roadside assistance or goo & an air pump, really glad my 1LT RS has a spare.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> In a few weeks I am going to be driving the Cruze from Wisconsin to Texas(and back) straight through, its anywhere from 17-24hr drive(one way) depending on the weather & roads taken. There is no way I would be caught out on the road(especially at night) relying on roadside assistance or goo & an air pump, really glad my 1LT RS has a spare.


That's why I put the spare in my ECO MT.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Just to verify, dealers do have the authority to order spare tires but are not obligated to. If anyone has trouble with this, it is suggested to consult another one to see if they will place orders. Thank you and I hope everyone is well.

Matt,

Chevrolet Customer Assistance 
(Backing up Stacey)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Matt. I think the big problem with the ECO MT spare is that most dealers aren't very imaginative.


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah my dealer wanted 500 bucks, which seems like about the price you paid...... Ugh decision decisions, IDK man 500 bucks is alot of dough for something I may never use, but I like peace of mind. Thats a double edged sword. I bought a spare kit, the entire thing for my wifes car (Elantra) offline and it was only 230.00 shipped!


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

So just my luck, I knew this would bite me in the ass and I am so pissed for buying this car and not making the dealer give me a spare. On my way home from a meeting last night at 1030pm and apparently hit some object in the roadway. (Never saw or felt a thing) TPMS light comes on immediately for RIGHT Rear tire at 21psi. Park the car in a parking lot and hear the tire hissing like crazy. Dark as **** and now 11pm in a parking lot I am able to locate a single nail in the middle of the tread but its a big hole. Nail still intact. So I used the inflator POS kit and pump the tire back up to 33psi. Was able to drive home about 3 miles, park the car, and the tire is still hissing. Had to get my parents spare vehicle to drive to work this morning. I work tomorrow, leave for out of town Weds-Sun and back to work M-W, so I have a flat tire on a brand new car, without a spare, and no time to get to the dealership. FML.......Haven't even made my first car payment yet


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been driving for 30 years and have only had 1 flat 6 blocks from home! On the other hand I had a girlfriend who could hit a brick on a 6 lane highway twice a week...wierd.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I used my spare just a few months ago, and was really glad that I had it. I've only had 2 flats in 10 years of driving, but it is nice to have as reassurance.

Usedta be that you could just get a spare tire at the junkyard from a car with a similar bolt pattern, but the Cruze is one of VERY few models with a 5x105 bolt pattern.


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Of course it is, you wanna know why, it's an additional way to make money. Why make things standard. As I sit here, frustrated at work today, and trying to deal with this issue remotely, I have figured this is total money making scam. This forum and people on here have proven the decrease in mpg due to the weight of a spare is BS. But whats not BS is the fact it saves GM money in production for something that some owners never even pull out, and also forcing you to use the sealant and fill you tire full of sh*t basically signs you up to have to purchase a new tire as well. Mine is a small nail, dead center of the tread on a brand new tire. Totally pluggable for about 15.00 bucks. Instead the dealership says the sealant is a massive pain to clean out, and sometimes patches will not take, thus resulting in the need to buy a new tire at 158.00, oh and BTW they don't even have them in stock. 

So let me get this straight, you sell a car, without a spare, and then don't stock the tires at the dealership to replace them when something goes wrong? Craziness to me. Do you also think they are going to come out to me in the service lane and say "Sir it was a pain in the ass but we worked hard and got all the sealant out and were able to patch the hole, thus saving you 158.00 plus labor" **** not they are gonna say they can't get a patch to stick due to the sealant and I need to buy a new tire. 
Total BS and I am pretty pissed.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have AAA and OnStar so I don't care about a spare. But, since most flat tires are due to small sharp objects, instead of spending a crap ton on a spare get yourself a nice 100psi compressor (very tiny, runs off 12v) for $35 at Harbor Freight and get some tire plugs. Plug the hole, pump it up and drive away. Takes the same amount of time as changing a tire and you don't get as dirty and you still save that weight (and some serious $$).

Or junk yard it. $500 is absolutely stupid IMO. I can get a set of brand new performance tires for that!


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

I agree 500 bucks is crazy and plan to get everything used but I don't like being stranded. I have Onstar too, but Onstar will not take me to work, or to retrieve a second vehicle. Or take me home at 1130 at night such as in my current situation. My job depends on me to show up when scheduled and I have a flat tire and need to take the entire day off to take care of it isn't gonna cut the mustard at my job. Plus I am a man, not worried about getting dirty.....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> I have AAA and OnStar so I don't care about a spare. But, since most flat tires are due to small sharp objects, instead of spending a crap ton on a spare get yourself a nice 100psi compressor (very tiny, runs off 12v) for $35 at Harbor Freight and get some tire plugs. Plug the hole, pump it up and drive away. Takes the same amount of time as changing a tire and you don't get as dirty and you still save that weight (and some serious $$).
> 
> Or junk yard it. $500 is absolutely stupid IMO. I can get a set of brand new performance tires for that!


AAA/Onstar is for if your car is crashed, overheats, or otherwise blows up on the side of the road, not for a flat tire.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When you figure it can easily take an hour or more to get a tow truck out to you, having a spare is a must. I work with a lady who's husband works with a guy who ended up sleeping in his car because it took over seven hours to get a tow truck to him. He was in western Wyoming on I-80. Not having a spare simply isn't worth the risk. You need both the spare and the air pump (to inflate the spare you never checked) if you're planning on traveling anywhere west of the Mississippi. The goo is optional.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> AAA/Onstar is for if your car is crashed, overheats, or otherwise blows up on the side of the road, not for a flat tire.



AAA will assist with a flat tire, either help change it or give me a tow. You can also have them bring you a spare (you pay for it of course). They will give you a ride home (or tow you home). Road side assistance does take quite a while to get to you though. I make sure I have these options because my wife drives around with my kids and I want to make sure her wait time is < 30 min. I also have family within range who can fix the car or tow it so I have extra coverage.

Man or not, I personally don't want to get dirty on my way to work. Especially at my last job where a bright white, pressed dress shirt and tie were required attire. I'm not going to change a tire wearing $60 dress shirt.

All my points revolve around $500 for a spare. That's BS. Grab a scratched Eco wheel from junk yard and slap a used tire on it. < $100 (assuming you have access to junk yards).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> When you figure it can easily take an hour or more to get a tow truck out to you, having a spare is a must. I work with a lady who's husband works with a guy who ended up sleeping in his car because it took over seven hours to get a tow truck to him. He was in western Wyoming on I-80. Not having a spare simply isn't worth the risk. You need both the spare and the air pump (to inflate the spare you never checked) if you're planning on traveling anywhere west of the Mississippi. The goo is optional.


Heck, anywhere outside of a city for that matter. I used to go out fishing in SW Virginia up 20 miles a mountain down dirt roads to a lake where there wasn't cell phone reception or anything.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Heck, anywhere outside of a city for that matter. I used to go out fishing in SW Virginia up 20 miles a mountain down dirt roads to a lake where there wasn't cell phone reception or anything.


Gotta have a spare there. That's a long walk back otherwise. I've had a flat tire in the back country.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Heck, anywhere outside of a city for that matter. I used to go out fishing in SW Virginia up 20 miles a mountain down dirt roads to a lake where there wasn't cell phone reception or anything.


Now you're talking about adventures beyond daily driving. If I go out into the desert with the truck to ride dirt bikes and I leave my spare at home, I'm asking for punishment. AAA isn't going to come help me there (if they could even find me). Thats when you have to call the brother in law with the massive truck.

I guess bottom line is if you feel you need it, get it. It's like insurance, you pay to have it and hope you never need to use it. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We have state and US highways in Colorado that have long stretches without have cell reception. You don't even have to leave a major road in Colorado to be in the back country.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> We have state and US highways in Colorado that have long stretches without have cell reception. You don't even have to leave a major road in Colorado to be in the back country.


Much of the country's like that as soon as you get off the E/W coast corridors (I-95, I-40, etc). My car broke down once in the middle of the night on US 52 as a student, and my cell phone was useless - couldn't even call a tow truck to come get me. Fuel pump relay just quit on me in the middle of the road, and I was able to jury-rig something up with a paperclip as a jumper wire to get back home. That old Volvo that I gave my brother, while it never let me down, has a couple of the major parts that fail in the trunk for just such an occasion.

The other time I got a flat tire was during the snowpocalypse that hit VA a few years ago, when the tow drivers were already swamped with people being stuck on the side of the road. They said it may be 4-6 hours before a truck could even get out there to get me, so I stuck the donut on the car and somehow managed to get back home and up a hill with the itty bitty spare on the car.

I'd much rather NOT have to rely on AAA/On-Star for just a flat tire. I'd rather be prepared for the occasion and have the spare tire in my trunk, ready to go. I carry a crank-up flashlight, air pump, emergency triangles, clamps, duct tape, basic tools, and flares in the trunk with me as well wherever I go.


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

All points taken, and I agree I would rather have the peace of mind in my trunk to know I can get out of a bad situation. Like I said before I can't just call out of work because of a flat tire and the need to do to the stealership to take care of it. A Spare will allow me to get back and forth to work for a few days if need be. Also at 200 bucks or so which is what I am looking at to replace the factory tire now it's filled with sealant, I figured a spare will pay for itself in one usage. 

I am going to check some junkyards etc soon. At this point I am going back and forth with the dealership about what they can do for me. I know the tires aren't under warranty but I have a hard time a month after purchase paying them to replace a brand new tire just because it's full of sealant that had the car had a spare could have been plugged for under 15 dollars. That being said I am hoping they either cut me a deal on the tire or on the parts needed to mount a spare with an OEM look in the trunk i.e.: new trunk liner etc. Reason being is I made a pretty big deal about this at time of sale, but was silly enough to walk away hoping I would be alright without a spare when they didn't offer me a solution.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just saw this article that says All cruzes come with tire repair kits 2011 Chevrolet Cruze: Spare Tire vs Tire Repair Kit



> All Cruzes come with a tire repair kit, unless you opt for the $100 temporary spare (as we did).


Anyone find a repair kit in their car? I'm going to look.

Notice it also said the spare tire option is $100. Are they asking $500 because you didn't get it with the car?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The so called tire repair kit is the air pump/sealant combination. The purchase price of a spare is $100 if it's even an option. The problem is some brain trust at GM decided that the ECO MT shouldn't even have this option.


----------



## 2012cruzer (Oct 2, 2012)

My 2012 ECO AT came with a compact spare tire and wheel for a additional $100.00.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Found it! (I'm pretending I'm not the only one who didn't know about this). There is a compartment in the depression where the tire would go. Just turn the knobs and pop the panel out.

View attachment 9379


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

CANMAN13 said:


> All points taken, and I agree I would rather have the peace of mind in my trunk to know I can get out of a bad situation. Like I said before I can't just call out of work because of a flat tire and the need to do to the stealership to take care of it. A Spare will allow me to get back and forth to work for a few days if need be. Also at 200 bucks or so which is what I am looking at to replace the factory tire now it's filled with sealant, I figured a spare will pay for itself in one usage.
> 
> I am going to check some junkyards etc soon. At this point I am going back and forth with the dealership about what they can do for me. I know the tires aren't under warranty but I have a hard time a month after purchase paying them to replace a brand new tire just because it's full of sealant that had the car had a spare could have been plugged for under 15 dollars. That being said I am hoping they either cut me a deal on the tire or on the parts needed to mount a spare with an OEM look in the trunk i.e.: new trunk liner etc. Reason being is I made a pretty big deal about this at time of sale, but was silly enough to walk away hoping I would be alright without a spare when they didn't offer me a solution.


Are the tires pro rated? Being that they are new, you shouldn't have to pay full pop for a new one.


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not sure what your mean pro rated? I did some reading the the sealant is apparently latex based, which leads me to believe that with work they should be able to dismount the tire, with warm soapy water clean out the sealant, and then patch the hole and save me the cost of a new tire. 

All the ECO M/T have the inflator and sealant kit. To order a car and have it built from Chevy it's 100 dollar option, once it's on the lot to purchase all the needed parts from the dealer its close to 500 dollars because you have to replace the trunk liner amongst other components.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

CANMAN13 said:


> ... and then patch the hole and save me the cost of a new tire.


Shops in SoCal (at least the legit ones) will no longer patch your tires. Something about safety, law, blah blah blah. You can always go to the run down shops ran by the mexican guys. Cheap prices, good work and they'll do things no one else will.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

According to my local Discount Tire, as long as the hole isn't larger than a quarter inch and it's in the tread area itself it's patchable. The problem is larger holes and within an inch of the edge of the tire and sidewalls.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> According to my local Discount Tire, as long as the hole isn't larger than a quarter inch and it's in the tread area itself it's patchable. The problem is larger holes and within an inch of the edge of the tire and sidewalls.


This might be a California only thing like the issue with AutoZone reading codes. I know there were guidelines on what could and couldn't be patched, but they won't even patch a small nail hole. Flat out refuse.


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thats insane, and again a BS money making scheme. Have had multiple tires plugged which I prefer over patches, and also had some patches and never had a single issue with either. Alright guys thanks for the feedback. Still awaiting a call from my dealer, car is getting serviced Monday will post outcome.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While you're waiting, here's the link to my thread on what it takes to install the "full spare stack" into the ECO MT.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/9312-how-install-gm-specd-spare-tire-eco-mt-trunk.html


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks obermd, you have a PM coming your way. I saw your thread and had some questions. Anyway dealership was absolutely no help what so ever. Insisted the tire could not be repaired and wanted be to buy a new tire for 200 dollars with labor. Left, went down the street to Goodyear where they cleaned the sealant out (It's latex based so water soluble) where they patched the hole all for 32 dollars and in about 45 minutes. Moral of the story if you place the tire sealant don't take the BS excuse that the tire must be replaced at that point or you need new TPMS sensors. The GM sealant is manufactured to work with their sensors and not clog them, no issues with mine thus far and accurate tire psi readings.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad to hear your local Goodyear shop was smarter than your dealership. I replied to your PM. For anyone else, the part numbers in my post apply to the 2012 model year Cruze. GM has a really stupid habit of changing part numbers each year for the exact same part. Therefore, the 2011 and 2013 Eco MTs will have different part numbers.


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyway just an update, thanks for your "spare in the ECO" thread I bit the bullet and bought all the needed parts to put in a OEM spare. Got everything I needed at GMParts online for 202.00 shipped and a tire and brand new spare rim off ebay already mounted for 198.00, so for 401.00 I will have a spare complete with tools, new trunk liner, etc. Alot of money but I will pay for peace of mind. Thanks to all who volunteered help on this topic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's the peace of mind factor that led me to get my spare tire as well. I consider it cheap insurance over the expected 10 year life of my car.


----------

